# Newbie - Building File Cabinet Smoker



## fuzzy0026 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have done a lot of reading on the forum on people's File Cabinet builds, and I have learned a lot and have some ideas on what to do, but I have a couple of questions.  Well, that is a lie, I am sure I have more that a couple, but a couple to start with.

I did a burn last weekend in the cabinet, I built a fire in the bottom and second drawer.  The top drawer would burn to much, it kept going out when I closed it do to the updraft.  My question is how many burns should I do and how careful do I have to be with the paint on the inside?  If I do another burn, should that be good enough?  The first one was for about an hour.  Do I have to do any scraping with sand paper or a grinder?  

Also, do I have to season the inside?  I guy at work is building a smoker (for a tank) and said it should be seasoned.  Is that just putting oil on all sides of the drawers and the inside of the cabinet?

Any other insights are welcomed.  













IMG_20160312_181029451.jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Mar 14, 2016


















IMG_20160312_172310757_HDR.jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Mar 14, 2016


----------



## fuzzy0026 (Apr 18, 2016)

Some updates on my build.  I was able to get most of the cutting of the cabinet done this weekend.  Now I need to figure out the gas line and the location of the safety valve and thermocouple.  I was planning on putting it right by the heater but just found out that it should be outside of the cabinet.  Is there flexible gas line that I could hook up to the heater to run outside and then hookup to the safety valve?  I might have to scrap the whole bottom drawer idea and just set the heater on the bottom of the cabinet.













IMG_20160416_174010439[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016






I plan on putting the AmazeN pellet smoker in front of the this burner.













IMG_20160417_125246901_HDR[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016






This will be the top drawer with the bottom cut out in case I want to hang sausage down through it.













IMG_20160417_143727269[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016






Vent holes for the gas burner













IMG_20160417_143734061[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016






Top drawer













IMG_20160417_143751034[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016






Side of cabinet













IMG_20160417_160016967[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016






2nd drawer, which will have a drip tray in it.

If anyone sees anything that might be an issue, or thoughts on something more that I need to do, please chime in.


----------

